# Can't connect to internet anymore with Huawei E156B [Solved]

## acidrums4

Hello there, first of all excuse me for my bad-level english. 

On saturday, after doing 'emerge --sync', I executed 'emerge -upDNv world' and portage said that I had to re-emerge gvfs with +gdu use, due a requisite of gnome-light. I have to emerge other packages that I had not installed on my pc, and unmask them because all of them was masked with ~x86 keyword. Packages masked were sys-apps/devicekit-disks, sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility y sys-apps/sg3_utils. After emerging these packages, I could execute 'emerge -uDN world' normally. Here is a list of emerged packages:

```

     Sat Mar 20 06:06:14 2010 >>> sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.56-r2

     Sat Mar 20 06:09:45 2010 >>> sys-apps/parted-1.9.0

     Sat Mar 20 06:13:14 2010 >>> sys-apps/sdparm-1.03

     Sat Mar 20 06:14:02 2010 >>> dev-libs/libatasmart-0.17

     Sat Mar 20 06:16:02 2010 >>> sys-apps/sg3_utils-1.28

     Sat Mar 20 06:16:19 2010 >>> sys-apps/rescan-scsi-bus-1.29

     Sat Mar 20 06:17:32 2010 >>> sys-apps/devicekit-disks-009

     Sat Mar 20 06:19:41 2010 >>> sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.28.1

     Sat Mar 20 06:23:37 2010 >>> gnome-base/gvfs-1.4.3

     Sat Mar 20 06:30:50 2010 >>> gnome-base/gnome-light-2.28.1

     Sat Mar 20 11:38:34 2010 >>> sys-auth/policykit-0.9-r1

     Sat Mar 20 11:41:28 2010 >>> net-misc/openssh-5.3_p1-r1

     Sat Mar 20 11:45:52 2010 >>> gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.2-r1

     Sat Mar 20 11:48:59 2010 >>> media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.28

     Sat Mar 20 11:54:08 2010 >>> media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.28

     Sat Mar 20 11:55:12 2010 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.28

     Sat Mar 20 11:56:08 2010 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora-0.10.28

     Sat Mar 20 11:57:08 2010 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.28

     Sat Mar 20 11:58:05 2010 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.28

     Sat Mar 20 11:59:03 2010 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.28

     Sat Mar 20 12:02:54 2010 >>> gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.28.2

     Sat Mar 20 12:03:52 2010 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l-0.10.28

     Sat Mar 20 12:04:50 2010 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio-0.10.28

     Sat Mar 20 12:05:47 2010 >>> media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.28

     Sat Mar 20 12:53:51 2010 >>> www-plugins/gnash-0.8.7 

```

Then I executed 'emerge -c' and 'revdep-rebuild' without problems (0 packages uninstalled and 0 libraries broken). When I started my PC yesterday, I connected my pc to the internet with the modem, a Huawei E156B USB 3G modem, with Gnome's NetworkManager (always I had to do this) but the signal got lost; when signal was avaliable again I tried to connect to the internet but Networkmanager did not established a connection. I tried again but cannot connect again and my pc freezed like a kernel panic... Since there I couldn't connect my gentoo to internet again, only rebooting and starting with Ubuntu's live CD. NetworkManager is still unavaliable to establish an internet connection, and that modem is the only way to connect my pc to internet.

I noticed that in startup messages udev said that "device node '/dev/mapper/control' already exists, link to

'/dev/mapper/control' will not overwrite it". Then I edited /etc/udev/rules.d/64-device-mapper.rules, according to this bug report. lsusb is still showing that the modem exists for the pc, Networkmanager shows the modem as an option to connect but not connect it to internet... I tried re-emerging udev, unmerging all packages updated and emerged in the last sync and doing again all steps to set up the Huawei modem to connect to internet, but all failed...

Sorry for my ignorance and not attach debug information, because I don't know how to get it from NetworkManager. Hope that somebody here can help me, Google and the Gentoo's Spanish forum couldn't  :Sad: Last edited by acidrums4 on Sun Mar 28, 2010 8:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rexilion

This is a long shot, but you can you just simply retry (in order, test between them!):

```
emerge -q dbus
```

Now test if stuff works. Then:

```
emerge -q wpa_supplicant
```

Does it work?

----------

## acidrums4

Emerged dbus, did 'revdep-rebuild', restarted and tested. No solution. Then emerged wpa_supplicant, restarted and tested again. The problem persists   :Confused: 

----------

## Rexilion

Okayy, no for step 2:

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop
```

and then post the output of:

```
NetworkManager --no-daemon
```

While trying to set up your connection  :Smile:  .

----------

## acidrums4

```

# /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop

# NetworkManager --no-daemon

NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  Found radio killswitch /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb__null__rfkill_phy0_wlan

NetworkManager: nm_device_ethernet_new: assertion `driver != NULL' failed

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'e100')

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_16_d3_f2_ff_92

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'b43-pci-bridge')

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_1a_73_e5_cd_38

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB1): ignoring due to lack of mobile broadband capabilties

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): found serial port (udev:GSM  hal:GSM)

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): new Modem device (driver: 'option')

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_12d1_1003_noserial_if0_serial_usb_0

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager: nm_system_device_flush_ip4_routes_with_iface: assertion `iface_idx >= 0' failed

NetworkManager: nm_system_device_flush_ip4_addresses_with_iface: assertion `iface_idx >= 0' failed

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) starting connection 'Tigo GSM'

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269388908.070805] nm_serial_device_open(): (ttyUSB0) opening device...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): powering up...

NetworkManager: <info>  Registered on Home network

NetworkManager: <info>  Associated with network: +COPS: 0,0,"TIGO 3.5G>",2

NetworkManager: <info>  Connected, Woo!

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Starting pppd connection

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269388910.309399] nm_ppp_manager_start(): Command line: /usr/sbin/pppd nodetach lock nodefaultroute ttyUSB0 noipdefault noauth refuse-eap refuse-chap refuse-mschap refuse-mschap-v2 require-mppe usepeerdns lcp-echo-failure 0 lcp-echo-interval 0 ipparam /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/PPP/0 plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.4/nm-pppd-plugin.so

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269388910.310836] nm_ppp_manager_start(): ppp started with pid 2966

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

** Message: nm-ppp-plugin: (plugin_init): initializing

** Message: nm-ppp-plugin: (nm_phasechange): status 3 / phase 'serial connection'

** Message: nm-ppp-plugin: (nm_phasechange): status 1 / phase 'dead'

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 5 -> 9 (reason 14)

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269388910.334327] nm_serial_device_close(): Closing device 'ttyUSB0'

** Message: nm-ppp-plugin: (nm_exit_notify): cleaning up

NetworkManager: <info>  Marking connection 'Tigo GSM' invalid.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) failed.

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

NetworkManager: nm_system_device_flush_ip4_routes_with_iface: assertion `iface_idx >= 0' failed

NetworkManager: nm_system_device_flush_ip4_addresses_with_iface: assertion `iface_idx >= 0' failed

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269388912.999829] ensure_killed(): waiting for ppp pid 2966 to exit

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269388913.000161] ensure_killed(): ppp pid 2966 cleaned up

^CNetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_signal_handler(): Caught signal 2, shutting down normally.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): now unmanaged

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 2 -> 1 (reason 36)

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): cleaning up...

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): taking down device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): now unmanaged

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 1 (reason 36)

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): cleaning up...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): taking down device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): now unmanaged

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 3 -> 1 (reason 36)

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): cleaning up...

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): taking down device.

NetworkManager: <info>  exiting (success)

#

```

----------

## Rexilion

This worries me:

 *Quote:*   

> ** Message: nm-ppp-plugin: (nm_phasechange): status 3 / phase 'serial connection'
> 
> ** Message: nm-ppp-plugin: (nm_phasechange): status 1 / phase 'dead'
> 
> NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 5 -> 9 (reason 14)
> ...

 

Do you use it as a system-wide connection? If yes, try and make it a single-user connection and enter a pin (some random stuff). It might work...

----------

## acidrums4

I don't established that connection as a system-wide connection, or I don't remember that I had do that - I set up that connection with nm-connection-editor as my user, not as root. There is an option called "Avaliable for all users", but that option was unchecked... Tried with that option checked and tried changing PIN and PUK numbers. I give the numbers of the modem's SIM but I follow without an internet connection... Also I deleted a few times that connection profile and create another again, but nothing happens  :Sad: 

----------

## Rexilion

Okay, it seems to be a PPP error so we try this:

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop
```

and then try:

```
NM_PPP_DEBUG=1 NetworkManager --no-daemon
```

Then try to connect again and post it's output please  :Smile:  .

----------

## acidrums4

```

% sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop

Contraseña:

NetworkManager  | * Stopping NetworkManager ... 

% sudo NM_PPP_DEBUG=1 NetworkManager --no-daemon

NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

 * status: started

NetworkManager: <info>  Found radio killswitch /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb__null__rfkill_phy0_wlan

NetworkManager: nm_device_ethernet_new: assertion `driver != NULL' failed

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'e100')

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_16_d3_f2_ff_92

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'b43-pci-bridge')

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_1a_73_e5_cd_38

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB1): ignoring due to lack of mobile broadband capabilties

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): found serial port (udev:GSM  hal:GSM)

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): new Modem device (driver: 'option')

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_12d1_1003_noserial_if0_serial_usb_0

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager: nm_system_device_flush_ip4_routes_with_iface: assertion `iface_idx >= 0' failed

NetworkManager: nm_system_device_flush_ip4_addresses_with_iface: assertion `iface_idx >= 0' failed

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'Auto Siente, Piensa, Comunicate SSC4'

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'Auto Siente, Piensa, Comunicate SSC4' requires no security.  No secrets needed.

NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'ssid' value 'Siente, Piensa, Comunicate SSC4'

NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

NetworkManager: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'NONE'

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: link timed out.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> disconnected

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0/wireless): association took too long, failing activation.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 9 (reason 11)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) failed for access point (Siente, Piensa, Comunicate SSC4)

NetworkManager: <info>  Marking connection 'Auto Siente, Piensa, Comunicate SSC4' invalid.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (wlan0) failed.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) starting connection 'Tigo GSM'

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269510766.595650] nm_serial_device_open(): (ttyUSB0) opening device...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): powering up...

NetworkManager: <info>  Registered on Home network

NetworkManager: <info>  Associated with network: +COPS: 0,0,"COL MOV / TIGO",2

NetworkManager: <info>  Connected, Woo!

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Starting pppd connection

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269510769.299946] nm_ppp_manager_start(): Command line: /usr/sbin/pppd nodetach lock nodefaultroute debug ttyUSB0 noipdefault noauth refuse-eap refuse-chap refuse-mschap refuse-mschap-v2 require-mppe usepeerdns lcp-echo-failure 0 lcp-echo-interval 0 ipparam /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/PPP/0 plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.4/nm-pppd-plugin.so

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269510769.301411] nm_ppp_manager_start(): ppp started with pid 2876

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.4/nm-pppd-plugin.so loaded.

** Message: nm-ppp-plugin: (plugin_init): initializing

** Message: nm-ppp-plugin: (nm_phasechange): status 3 / phase 'serial connection'

Can't read pid from lock file /var/lock/LCK..ttyUSB0

** Message: nm-ppp-plugin: (nm_phasechange): status 1 / phase 'dead'

** Message: nm-ppp-plugin: (nm_exit_notify): cleaning up

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 5 -> 9 (reason 14)

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269510769.324968] nm_serial_device_close(): Closing device 'ttyUSB0'

NetworkManager: <info>  Marking connection 'Tigo GSM' invalid.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) failed.

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

NetworkManager: nm_system_device_flush_ip4_routes_with_iface: assertion `iface_idx >= 0' failed

NetworkManager: nm_system_device_flush_ip4_addresses_with_iface: assertion `iface_idx >= 0' failed

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269510772.001810] ensure_killed(): waiting for ppp pid 2876 to exit

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269510772.002141] ensure_killed(): ppp pid 2876 cleaned up

NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_signal_handler(): Caught signal 2, shutting down normally.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): now unmanaged

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 2 -> 1 (reason 36)

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): cleaning up...

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): taking down device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): now unmanaged

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 1 (reason 36)

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): cleaning up...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): taking down device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): now unmanaged

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 3 -> 1 (reason 36)

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): cleaning up...

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): taking down device.

NetworkManager: <info>  exiting (success)

```

I checked the existence of /var/lock/LCK..ttyUSB0 (after exiting from NetworkManager), there was that file but was empty...

----------

## Rexilion

hmm, I think that is not the problem. 

You should execute:

```
NM_PPP_DEBUG=1 NetworkManager --no-daemon
```

as root and not with sudo since sudo deletes environmental variables (NM_PPP_DEBUG=1) in our case by default...

----------

## acidrums4

Well, thanks for the correction, my mistake   :Embarassed:  here is the output with su:

```
# /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop

NetworkManager  | * Stopping NetworkManager ...

# NM_PPP_DEBUG=1 NetworkManager --no-daemon

NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

 * status: started

NetworkManager: <info>  Found radio killswitch /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ssb__null__rfkill_phy0_wlan

NetworkManager: nm_device_ethernet_new: assertion `driver != NULL' failed

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'e100')

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_16_d3_f2_ff_92

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'b43-pci-bridge')

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_1a_73_e5_cd_38

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB1): ignoring due to lack of mobile broadband capabilties

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): found serial port (udev:GSM  hal:GSM)

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): new Modem device (driver: 'option')

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): exported as /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_12d1_1003_noserial_if0_serial_usb_0

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager: nm_system_device_flush_ip4_routes_with_iface: assertion `iface_idx >= 0' failed

NetworkManager: nm_system_device_flush_ip4_addresses_with_iface: assertion `iface_idx >= 0' failed

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) starting connection 'Tigo GSM'

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269558597.951070] nm_serial_device_open(): (ttyUSB0) opening device...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): powering up...

NetworkManager: <info>  Registered on Home network

NetworkManager: <info>  Associated with network: +COPS: 0,0,"COL MOV / TIGO",2

NetworkManager: <info>  Connected, Woo!

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  Starting pppd connection

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269558598.419583] nm_ppp_manager_start(): Command line: /usr/sbin/pppd nodetach lock nodefaultroute debug ttyUSB0 noipdefault noauth refuse-eap refuse-chap refuse-mschap refuse-mschap-v2 require-mppe usepeerdns lcp-echo-failure 0 lcp-echo-interval 0 ipparam /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/PPP/0 plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.4/nm-pppd-plugin.so

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269558598.466663] nm_ppp_manager_start(): ppp started with pid 2835

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Plugin /usr/lib/pppd/2.4.4/nm-pppd-plugin.so loaded.

** Message: nm-ppp-plugin: (plugin_init): initializing

** Message: nm-ppp-plugin: (nm_phasechange): status 3 / phase 'serial connection'

Can't read pid from lock file /var/lock/LCK..ttyUSB0

** Message: nm-ppp-plugin: (nm_phasechange): status 1 / phase 'dead'

** Message: nm-ppp-plugin: (nm_exit_notify): cleaning up

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 5 -> 9 (reason 14)

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269558598.557859] nm_serial_device_close(): Closing device 'ttyUSB0'

NetworkManager: <info>  Marking connection 'Tigo GSM' invalid.

NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (ttyUSB0) failed.

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

NetworkManager: nm_system_device_flush_ip4_routes_with_iface: assertion `iface_idx >= 0' failed

NetworkManager: nm_system_device_flush_ip4_addresses_with_iface: assertion `iface_idx >= 0' failed

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269558601.008536] ensure_killed(): waiting for ppp pid 2835 to exit

NetworkManager: <debug> [1269558601.008857] ensure_killed(): ppp pid 2835 cleaned up

NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_signal_handler(): Caught signal 2, shutting down normally.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): now unmanaged

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 2 -> 1 (reason 36)

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): cleaning up...

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): taking down device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): now unmanaged

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 1 (reason 36)

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): cleaning up...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): taking down device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): now unmanaged

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): device state change: 3 -> 1 (reason 36)

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): cleaning up...

NetworkManager: <info>  (ttyUSB0): taking down device.

NetworkManager: <info>  exiting (success)
```

----------

## Rexilion

 *acidrums4 wrote:*   

> Well, thanks for the correction, my mistake   here is the output with su:

 

That's okay, you couldn't know. However, it didn't yield any more extra output :/ .

Hmm, try downgrading the policykit package. Other than that, I can't find anymore things that caused it...

----------

## acidrums4

Masked sys-auth/policykit-0.9-r1 in /etc/portage/package.mask, but portage said that the only version avaliable of policykit was 0.9, but was masked by ~x86. I unmasked it and emerge policykit-0.9, restarted the computer but things are the same.

I would try re-emerging ppp like a desperate action   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Rexilion

Good idea, you also didn't forget to do a etc-update?

----------

## acidrums4

No, I always do 'etc-update' when emerge says that there are files out-of-date. Nevertheless I re-emerged ppp, but things are the same... 

There are the USE flags that I use to emerge ppp:

```
# emerge -pv ppp

[ebuild   R   ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r24  USE="gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -mppe-mppc -radius" 0 kB

```

Maybe I need add dhcp USE flag? Before ppp was emerged without dhcp USE and I didn't have any problem until now. Also I thougth that re-emerging networkmanager would help. It had been emerged with this USE flags:

```
# emerge -pv networkmanager

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.7.2  USE="avahi dhcpcd -connection-sharing -dhclient -doc -gnutls -nss -resolvconf" 1,285 kB

```

Hope that doing 'emerge -DNv world' would't the only solution for this...

----------

## acidrums4

Re-emerging networkmanager doesn't fixed the problem  :Sad: 

----------

## Rexilion

I can't narrow down what caused the breakage. You didn't change anything in the telephone? Switch provider (from the telephone)? Switch kernel?

----------

## acidrums4

I didn't change anything in the telephone because I have that SIM card only for use in the modem. All settings are the same for that connection... Before that all of this happens, I changed some things in kernel configuration, because on last days I got an Kingston's Micro SD 2 Gb card for my phone but I cannot read them from my computer (I changed only two things, adding support to SCSI disks). I thought that it was the problem, but I moved /usr/src/linux/.config.old to /usr/src/linux/.config and recompiled the kernel, but the problem with the modem persisted... I didn't update the kernel, I have gentoo-sources-2.6.33, I thought (the latest gentoo-sources unstable).

Only for be sure, I will to recompile all the kernel and modules again.

----------

## acidrums4

This morning I compiled again my kernel without results. I searched on google for 

```
** Message: nm-ppp-plugin: (nm_phasechange): status 3 / phase 'serial connection'

** Message: nm-ppp-plugin: (nm_phasechange): status 1 / phase 'dead'

NetworkManager: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: 5 -> 9 (reason 14)
```

I get some results about 3G usb modems, I cannot understand english too much but what I understood was that maybe is a bug in networkmanager.

Then I added networkmanager-0.7.2 to /etc/portage/package.mask and emerged networkmanager 0.7.1, but things were the same... I removed 0.7.2 from package.mask and emerged it but nothing happened  :Sad: 

----------

## Rexilion

I'm sorry, I can't help any further.

As a last resort, you could try reconnecting manually (i.e. doing everything from the command line). However, this is quite a tedious task just to fix the bug.

----------

## acidrums4

YEEEAAHHH!!! At last I found the solution!!!  :Very Happy: 

It was so simple and stupid... How do I didn't think before? I clicked on that icon that after that 'emerge --uDN world' appears on my screen, showing that **** ROM disk of the USB modem. Selected "Extract in safe mode" (or so, I don't know how say it in english)... and Walla! I could connect to the internet again with my modem! For the last days I thougt that I wouldn't be able to connect my pc to the internet again...

Now the problem is what to do for that ROM disk doesn't mount automatically once I get into my desk, or how to remove these stupid 'lvm2' dependencies from gnome-light, that was the reason for my headache...

Well, thank you so much Rexilion!  :Smile: 

----------

